# i need HELP for my beetle Cup Edition 1.8 Turbo



## sultan (Aug 20, 2010)

hi guys....
pleeeeeeeeez i need your help.
i have tried to make modifications to my ride but i couldnt, i tried to install an ECU programming by APR but they reply through an email that they coudnt because of my ECU number and because that te ECU was programmed by ABT from the manufacturer (Mexico) and it has a password.

Car: VW New Beetle -Cup edition
Model: 2001
Manufacturer; Mexico
Engine: 1.8 Turbo without VVTi
ECU prgramming: ABT programming with password
ECU: 06A-906-032 CK BOSCH
ECU no. : 0 261 206 597 Mexico
Transmission: 5-speed M/T
Modifications: - 3" Downpipe
- 2.75 exhaust system
- Turbo muffler
- Short AirIntake
- Intercooler
Rims: 18'' OZ width 9''

Paint: was Blue And Now White...this is te most modification that i did.......Boring ...LooooL

i want to upgrade it to stage 2 or 3 but the thing that stopped me is the ECU programming...plz i need your help and i am trying to find the suitable Turbo kit to install...

Thank you...


----------



## kevinadamsvw (Oct 15, 2007)

get a different ecu.


----------



## sultan (Aug 20, 2010)

hank you for your help and for taking care of my issue ....

About the engine code ..sorry i was confused a bit .. and it is AVC


----------

